# Stocking a 90 Gallon



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hello everyone.. first time poster on here, just wanted to bounce some ideas off of you guys. Just to clarify certain things, I've had aquariums for six years, starting with fresh then moving to salt. I have four tanks, all salt.. I have a 10 gallon for sea horses, a 45 with a nice community set up, a 220 with a baby hammerhead.. I also work at the largest salt and freshwater fish retailer and wholesaler in Hawaii.. I'm working on a setting up a 90 gallon community tank and wanted some suggestions. It will be a FOWLR/S.. Here is what I'm intending to keep for sure:

1 Raccoon Butterfly
1 Achilles Tang
1 Blue Hippo Tang
1 Flame Hawk
1 Zebra Eel

A list of what I would like to keep, but unsure of:
1 Porcupine Puffer/Blue Boxfish (either or)
1 Green Mandrin Fish
1 Niger Trigger/ Cross-Hatch Trigger..

so what do you guys think?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site. Your experience should really benefit everyone. You have an awesome job!

As you are probably already thinking, you have an interesting tank size. 90 gallons tanks can be frustrating, because you have a lot of water, but the length of the tank causes aggression issues that you don't really deal with in a 125. For this reason, given the extreme sensitivity of the fish, I would personally nix the Achillies Tang. That fish is crazy difficult to keep to begin with, and putting it into a 90 gallon tank will be a real challenge.

Another consideration will be water flow. Tangs are much more durable fish when kept in systems with high currents, and a Boxfish would certainly not appreciate that much flow. For this reason, i would suggest the Porcupine Puffer, so long as you are prepared to move it up to a larger tank in the future. 

I also think the Niger Trigger will prove happier in a 90 gallon than the Cross Hatch, which tends to be very shy and reclusive when kept in smaller tanks. 

Overall, it sounds like you have a nice project going. You should really start a build thread in the Pictures & Video area and post some pictures! Good luck!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

welcome to the forum. please release your shark.


----------



## surfaboi808 (Oct 17, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing about the achillies tang.. if i was gonna get one (they're pretty widely available here and for a good price) i wouldn't add it for a while, maybe one of my last fish.. i do have access to a wave maker, so i was gonna install that in the tank, but perhaps keep it at a lower setting.. somewhere where the tangs will appreciate, but the boxfish won't be bothered.. i do like the porcupine though, and my gf thinks its cute.. lol..

as for the shark.. i think i'll keep him for a little while longer.. don't worry, i'll release him when i feel he's too big.. it is quite an awesome pet though, and great for when women come over.. lol..


----------

